# Lomo Girls  C&C



## Fleacz (Apr 28, 2011)

hey guys, please C&C


----------



## willis_927 (Apr 28, 2011)

Not really loving this. Strange crop imo. Also the lighting doesnt seem very even.. maybe you were trying for that effect, but I dont like how the right side is so much darker than the left.


----------



## mishele (Apr 28, 2011)

Why....I mean WHY would you cut the asses off of these girls?? My belief is that this is to be a sexually driven shot? RIGHT?!!!!! If it is......ASS needs to be in the shot!! lol


----------



## reedshots (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree to much above their heads and not enough below.  The lighting and PP isn't thrilling, but not overly bad


----------



## kundalini (Apr 28, 2011)

Perfect example of how to screw up a great potential.


----------



## Fleacz (Apr 28, 2011)

haha yeaa I wasn't expecting positive comments. just needed to see what I should work on  and I agree with you mishele haha I have a whole album of this photoshoot and i got them showing their asses, i dont know why but i just decided to work with this one. I'll work on some others and post them later when i get the chance. Thanks guys


----------



## mishele (Apr 28, 2011)

Make sure you post an ass shot..........it would be much appreciated!  lol


----------



## Fleacz (Apr 28, 2011)

ok well here is the new photo i just edited... their asses may not be all that great. but watever im just gonna throw this out there.


----------



## willis_927 (Apr 28, 2011)

Your right about the asses... Lol, but overall this picture is much better than the first


----------



## reedshots (Apr 28, 2011)

agreed


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2011)

mishele said:


> Why....I mean WHY would you cut the asses off of these girls?? My belief is that this is to be a sexually driven shot? RIGHT?!!!!! If it is......ASS needs to be in the shot!! lol



I was thinking the same thing...I mean wot thee fock thinkest thou??? all that top space, and all that mis-used "bottom space"...


----------



## joealcantar (Apr 29, 2011)

Not doing anything for me , both are weak.  
-
Shoot well and thanks for sharing, Joe


----------



## mattijcowan (Apr 30, 2011)

I actually think the ugliness of the asses works for the shot


----------



## mindfloodz (May 1, 2011)

mattijcowan said:


> I actually think the ugliness of the asses works for the shot


 LMAO!!!! That's funny. I kinda liked um better when their asses were covered up. Then at least I could imagine they were plump and juicy. I hope for their sake they got something going on up top


----------



## Trever1t (May 1, 2011)

The processing is overdone, the halos are distracting. The girl on the left has her hand cutoff the frame. I like the concept but posing them with hands on the wall or behind as if under arrest might be more interesting.


----------

